# Advice for camping generator



## CunningFox (Jul 26, 2019)

We just purchased our first RV, a 2017 Keystone Hideout. As we are brand new to the camping world, we need some expert advice on what kind of generator to purchase. It has a 13,500 BTU air conditioner. Of course, we want enough power to operate the TV, microwave, phones, blow dryer, etc. We were told we should get the Honda EU3000i Handi, along with the companion. However, that is a ~$2,400+ purchase. Do we need to go that expensive? Any advice/help you can give would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

You'll like my opinion even less than what you've already been told.

First of all, I went through the same cringing when I was looking at Honda generator prices. But, after seeing hundreds of reviews for other brands that included the words, "should have bought the Honda", I knew there was a reason they command the prices they do. I saw way too many of the reviews for the other brands listing issues with starting, leaking and/or a lack of customer service. So, rather than buy a Generac, a Champion, a Yamaha or a Ryobi, some for considerably less money, I shelled out the big bucks for a 2200i. It's still fairly new - only had it for a few months - but, so far, I love it. It usually starts on the first pull, sometimes the second when it's really cold - and it's SUPER quiet, especially in Eco-mode.

The other part you'll probably hate. Unless you also buy an extended run time kit, the run time on the Handi will have you refueling way too often to enjoy your A/C. I've looked at those kits and all I see is too much potential for spilled fuel, either from leaks or, more likely, when trying to disconnect the system. I would say to look at the 3000is and get two of those. Unfortunately, the 3000s weigh almost twice as much as the Handis.

All in all, just some more stuff to complicate your decision. Sorry.:devil:

*Handi and 3000is Comparison*


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

If you going to use a generator install a 
*Easy Start your RV Air Conditioner, Start Kit for Camper Rooftop AC, SIMPLE DIY!*

This will make it easy on draw or heavy load a start up and make you very happy person check it out on e bay.


----------



## Matty (Nov 15, 2019)

CunningFox said:


> We just purchased our first RV, a 2017 Keystone Hideout. As we are brand new to the camping world, we need some expert advice on what kind of generator to purchase. It has a 13,500 BTU air conditioner. Of course, we want enough power to operate the TV, microwave, phones, blow dryer, etc. We were told we should get the Honda EU3000i Handi, along with the companion. However, that is a ~$2,400+ purchase. Do we need to go that expensive? Any advice/help you can give would be much appreciated. Thank you!


Honda gens are worth every penny!


----------



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Believe it or not you need not have to spend a ton of money go to harbor freight there peradare series generators are really great for the money. Had mine 8 years never a let down. And was half the price of Honda and no more nosier.


----------

